# Bitch tit from ghrp2



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if this will subside naturally? I developed some tissue since using ghrp2. I swapped to ipam now and wondered if the tissue caused from the prolactin will go away naturally. Struggling to get hands on caber. Doc won't prescribe to me and laughed when I asked him. He said, I can't prescribe you Parkinson's disease tablets.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Caber?


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> Caber?


Cabergoline. Used to lower prolactin.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry I didn't read whole post.

I was suggesting caber would almost certainly resolve the issue.. Available from all good online Indian pharmacys


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> Sorry I didn't read whole post.
> 
> I was suggesting caber would almost certainly resolve the issue.. Available from all good online Indian pharmacys


Thanks, will it reverse the damage? Also, could you pm me with a trusted website maybe one you have used?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been stuck with gyno from using ghrp-2 for over a year. I've tried adex and Nolva and no joy.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

My lab rat developed horrible prolactin gyno from ghrp-2. Stop the peps and get on letro mate.

Letro works for ALL gyno and its the only method to reverse it ime...


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> My lab rat developed horrible prolactin gyno from ghrp-2. Stop the peps and get on letro mate.
> 
> Letro works for ALL gyno and its the only method to reverse it ime...


Do you think stopping the peps completely is the best way? I swapped from ghrp2 to iPAM. I use mod GRF with it.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

PainGain said:


> Do you think stopping the peps completely is the best way? I swapped from ghrp2 to iPAM. I use mod GRF with it.


No you should be sweet with the IPAM mate!

I'll be taking the same option on my next run with peps as theres no raising of prolactin or cortisol with IPam


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> No you should be sweet with the IPAM mate!
> 
> I'll be taking the same option on my next run with peps as theres no raising of prolactin or cortisol with IPam


Do you buy letro online or from someone u know? Is it expensive? That caber is frighteningly expensive!


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

miller25 said:


> I've been stuck with gyno from using ghrp-2 for over a year. I've tried adex and Nolva and no joy.


Did you not try caber or letro? What are you planning to do to resolve the issue?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I currently have some letro on the way, I'm going to try this if it doesn't work I'm gonna see my gp.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2863108/#S16title

Page 47, cannabis lowers prolactin if I read that right.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Love2DL said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2863108/#S16title
> 
> Page 47, cannabis lowers prolactin if I read that right.


That would be a right laugh, everyone in the gym stoned as fcuk with the giggles! Then go home and have a right proper munch!

Not done that stuff for 14 yrs, pulled a ****** and threw up for hours.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

PainGain said:


> Do you buy letro online or from someone u know? Is it expensive? That caber is frighteningly expensive!


From a man with a dog bro  I've never heard any case of caber reversing existing gyno personally but I know from experience that letro does work miracles but it can take a while and the sides can be fecking harsh unfortunately.

Still worth it though as having a tit is a less feasible option imo


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Letro 2.5mg ED

Caber 0.5mg E3D


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> From a man with a dog bro  I've never heard any case of caber reversing existing gyno personally but I know from experience that letro does work miracles but it can take a while and the sides can be fecking harsh unfortunately.
> 
> Still worth it though as having a tit is a less feasible option imo


What is the worst of the sides from letro?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

worse side was dry painfully itchy patches of skin mate but that was with UGL and I ran pharma b4 with no sides like that so try and get pharma if you do go for it.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> worse side was dry painfully itchy patches of skin mate but that was with UGL and I ran pharma b4 with no sides like that so try and get pharma if you do go for it.


Ah right, I can deal with that anyway. More concerned about the libido. Does it affect that much? Heard it crushes it.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

thats wasn't too bad for me mate dropped a bit for a while.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> thats wasn't too bad for me mate dropped a bit for a while.


I got told caber will make u wanna feck like a rabbit and letro will crash libido so I suppose they would just balance each other out if I were to run both.

Had bloods done today as I stopped the ghrp2 about 2 weeks ago when I switched to ipam. Wasn't able to get caber then so just hoped levels would subside. I'll get the results in 48 hrs and see if I need the caber or not. I will just order letro for possible reversal purposes.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

PainGain said:


> I got told caber will make u wanna feck like a rabbit and letro will crash libido so I suppose they would just balance each other out if I were to run both.
> 
> Had bloods done today as I stopped the ghrp2 about 2 weeks ago when I switched to ipam. Wasn't able to get caber then so just hoped levels would subside. I'll get the results in 48 hrs and see if I need the caber or not. I will just order letro for possible reversal purposes.


Sounds like best plan of action mate.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok, so got the letro ordered and should be here by Friday. I have some HCG and proviron which I got to make balls grow and stimulate libido but haven't started them yet. ( I ran 8 weeks on winny @ 100mg ED ) whilst injecting the ghrp2. Is it ok to take the letro with the HCG and proviron?


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Sounds like best plan of action mate.


Ok, so got the letro ordered and should be here by Friday. I have some HCG and proviron which I got to make balls grow and stimulate libido but haven't started them yet. ( I ran 8 weeks on winny @ 100mg ED ) whilst injecting the ghrp2. Is it ok to take the letro with the HCG and proviron?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

PainGain said:


> Ok, so got the letro ordered and should be here by Friday. I have some HCG and proviron which I got to make balls grow and stimulate libido but haven't started them yet. ( I ran 8 weeks on winny @ 100mg ED ) whilst injecting the ghrp2. Is it ok to take the letro with the HCG and proviron?


Personally I'd stop the ghrp-2 for now mate. I see no problem with letro and HCG. 2.5mg letro ed until gyno symptoms are gone.

Are you running proviron atm mate as I'd expect libido to be quite high if this was the case?

Also important to add that nolva will be required after running the letro to prevent any estrogen rebound. Taper down the letro dose once the gyno symptoms are gone and run nolva @ 20mg ed for at least a week.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Personally I'd stop the ghrp-2 mate. I see no problem with letro and HCG.
> 
> Are you running proviron atm mate as I'd expect libido to be quite high if this was the case?


What happened was, I ran 8 weeks cycle of winny 50mg x 2 ED and GHRP2. I swapped ghrp2 for ipam 2 weeks ago and finished winny on Sunday just gone. I developed this tissue which I assumed was prolactin induced gyno which is when I stopped ghrp2. Struggled to get caber so left body to naturally subside prolactin. Had bloods done yesterday and awaiting results. But,...... My libido was down due to either prolactin or because of the winny and my balls had shrunk considerably. I had the prov and HCG ready to go after the winny cycle but haven't started yet. I didn't want to start them till I had something to sort the bitch tit out. I now have letro on order. Can I take all 3 together or will they fight each others purposes?

Bit long winded but that's the truth, whole truth and nothing but the truth.... Lol.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

PainGain said:


> What happened was, I ran 8 weeks cycle of winny 50mg x 2 ED and GHRP2. I swapped ghrp2 for ipam 2 weeks ago and finished winny on Sunday just gone. I developed this tissue which I assumed was prolactin induced gyno which is when I stopped ghrp2. Struggled to get caber so left body to naturally subside prolactin. Had bloods done yesterday and awaiting results. But,...... My libido was down due to either prolactin or because of the winny and my balls had shrunk considerably. I had the prov and HCG ready to go after the winny cycle but haven't started yet. I didn't want to start them till I had something to sort the bitch tit out. I now have letro on order. Can I take all 3 together or will they fight each others purposes?
> 
> Bit long winded but that's the truth, whole truth and nothing but the truth.... Lol.


Right mate I think I have a better understanding of the situation now. It is correct that you didn't run nolva or clomid at all since finishing the winstrol?


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Right mate I think I have a better understanding of the situation now. It is correct that you didn't run nolva or clomid at all since finishing the winstrol?


That's right, I haven't ran any pct yet.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok mate that would have been the start of the problem here imo. Stopping the winny without running a SERM would have led to an rise in estrogen as prolactin gyno will only occur in an already elevated estrogen environment. GHRP-2 will have supported a raise in prolactin and I expect the blood results will verify this. *Letro will resolve either type* and the blood results I expect will verify this.

HCG should really be run towards the end of your cycle b4 starting clomid/nolva as it is also suppressive to the actual HPTA. The good thing is soon as you start on letro this should resolve the gyno quite quickly imo as it hasn't been there for a long time.

I'd suggest holding off on the HCG for now though as it does lead to a spike in natural test which could aromitize exacerbating the situation. The proviron will help though mate. If you have proviron at hand get on it immediately 50mg ed.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Ok mate that would have been the start of the problem here imo. Stopping the winny without running a SERM would have led to an rise in estrogen as prolactin gyno will only occur in an already elevated estrogen environment. GHRP-2 will have supported a raise in prolactin and I expect the blood results will verify this. *Letro will resolve either type* and the blood results I expect will verify this.
> 
> HCG should really be run towards the end of your cycle b4 starting clomid/nolva as it is also suppressive to the actual HPTA. The good thing is soon as you start on letro this should resolve the gyno quite quickly imo as it hasn't been there for a long time.
> 
> I'd suggest holding off on the HCG for now though as it does lead to a spike in natural test which could aromitize exacerbating the situation. The proviron will help though mate. If you have proviron at hand get on it immediately 50mg ed.


Thanks so much for your advice. I have just taken 50mg proviron and waiting for letro to arrive.

Should I save the HCG for next cycle then? My nuts are still quite small. Will prov sort this??


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

PainGain said:


> Thanks so much for your advice. I have just taken 50mg proviron and waiting for letro to arrive.
> 
> Should I save the HCG for next cycle then? My nuts are still quite small. Will prov sort this??


No proviron won't sort that mate. What I'd suggest is start the letro when it arrives and get the gyno situation under control first. I would then run the hcg @ 500iu with 20mg nolva [at this point having tapered off the letro and stopping the proviron also].

When finished the hcg I would then continue to run nolva for another 2 weeks [i would add 50mg clomid ED at this point also] b4 droppping to 10mg nolv ED for another 10 days.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

PainGain said:


> Thanks so much for your advice.


Your welcome mate I'm always willing to help a brother out with this issue having been through it myself


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

What are the symptoms of gyno people are getting from ghrp2?

Glandular lumps? Softer tissue? Lactation?


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

ba baracuss said:


> What are the symptoms of gyno people are getting from ghrp2?
> 
> Glandular lumps? Softer tissue? Lactation?


Glandular tissue for me.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got a soft lump above left nipple, when touched sometimes sore. Think I'm gonna test letro at half dose for a week or two, never used it before so gonna be careful.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

miller25 said:


> I got a soft lump above left nipple, when touched sometimes sore. Think I'm gonna test letro at half dose for a week or two, never used it before so gonna be careful.


Just started letro today. Took 1 tablet which is 2.5mg. Is that too much to start on u reckon?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

PainGain said:


> Just started letro today. Took 1 tablet which is 2.5mg. Is that too much to start on u reckon?


2.5mg letro seems to be the recommended dose, tapering down and also using Nolva when gyno has gone. But I'm just gonna try half and see what happens.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

PainGain said:


> Glandular tissue for me.


From reading your posts mate it seems more likely yours was caused from an estrogen rebound after stopping your winny.

Prolactin gyno isn't usually known to involve the formation glands/lumps, rather softer tissue and/or lactation.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

ba baracuss said:


> From reading your posts mate it seems more likely yours was caused from an estrogen rebound after stopping your winny.
> 
> Prolactin gyno isn't usually known to involve the formation glands/lumps, rather softer tissue and/or lactation.


I only stopped the winny on Sunday and the lump appeared 2 weeks ago so not sure to be honest. Just gonna take the letro and see what happens. I will be updating this thread throughout letro course.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Has anyone actually reversed there gyno, or have they actually only shrunk it to an acceptable non noticeable level.

People claim they have but depending on how bad the gyno is and how quickly you catch it surely comes into factor.

Also once you stop the letro/nolva surely your opening up the flood gates again - so to speak with estrogen?


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Dagman72 said:


> Has anyone actually reversed there gyno, or have they actually only shrunk it to an acceptable non noticeable level.
> 
> People claim they have but depending on how bad the gyno is and how quickly you catch it surely comes into factor.
> 
> Also once you stop the letro/nolva surely your opening up the flood gates again - so to speak with estrogen?


Personally I can't answer questions about whether people have completely reversed gyno without surgery. Some say they have, others say not. As for opening the flood gates for estrogen, I would say they were opened by stopping winny with no pct from what the lads have told me on this thread. So if I ran it again I would make sure I had the right pct in place to prevent it.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok so I have the blood test results from last week 8th April.

LH * <1.0 U/L 2.0 - 9.0

FSH * <1.0 U/L 2.0 - 12.0

Testosterone * <0.7 nmol/L 9.0 - 29.0

Prolactin * <101 mU/L 86 - 324

Oestradiol * <99 pmol/L 28-156

Low testosterone but prolactin and oestrogen appear normal.

Been taking letro for a week now with proviron but libido very low still. Breast lump has shrunk a bit.

Doctor wants a repeat test in 4

Weeks.

Any advice to get test levels back to norm?


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Bump


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

miller25 said:


> I currently have some letro on the way, I'm going to try this if it doesn't work I'm gonna see my gp.


Let us know how you get on if you go to a gp


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Mistake


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Any help on this?


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok so I have the blood test results from last week 8th April.

LH * <1.0 U/L 2.0 - 9.0

FSH * <1.0 U/L 2.0 - 12.0

Testosterone * <0.7 nmol/L 9.0 - 29.0

Prolactin * <101 mU/L 86 - 324

Oestradiol * <99 pmol/L 28-156

Low testosterone but prolactin and oestrogen appear normal.

Been taking letro for a week now with proviron but libido very low still. Breast lump has shrunk a bit.

Doctor wants a repeat test in 4

Weeks.

Any advice to get test levels back to norm?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

m575 said:


> Let us know how you get on if you go to a gp


I didn't bother with doctor as he just went on a negative steroid rant. But on day 5 of 2.5mg letro and 50mg proviron the gyno significantly reduced in size and discomfort. I will be reducing dose down and adding 20mg Nolva for next week and then just Nolva for a week or 2


----------

